# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  مؤتمر دور الإعلام العربي في التصدي لظاهرة الإرهاب

## د.شيماء عطاالله

دور الإعلام العربي في التصدي لظاهرة الإرهاب

التاريخ:	 26/06/1009

المكان:	 جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الامنية

عرف الارهاب في العقدين الأولين من القرن الحادي والعشرين تطورات رهيبة، حيث ازدادت مخاطره  وتعقدت عملياته، خاصة بعد استغلاله لوسائل الإعلام والاتصال الجماهيري الحديثة، التي يستخدمها الارهابيون في تنفيذ نشاطاتهم الاجرامية وفي التجنيد والتمويل والدعم اللوجيستي وإطلاق الدعاية والإشاعة والحرب النفسية، لترهيب الناس وحملهم على الضغط على نظام الحكم في دولهم للاستجابة لطلباتهم المتطرفة.

وانطلاقا من هذا، ونظرا للدور الذي يمكن أن يلعبه الإعلام ووسائل الاتصال الحديثة في التصدي للإرهاب وادانته وعزله وفضح أساليبه ومعتقداته، وفي صياغة رأي عام مضاد للإرهاب، وفي نشر ثقافة التسامح والوسطية والاعتدال في المجتمع، تنظم جامعة نايف العربية للعلوم الأمنية بالتعاون مع الأمانة العامة لمجلس وزراء الإعلام العرب، مؤتمرا حول "دور الإعلام العربي في التصدي لظاهرة الارهاب" يهدف إلى دعوة الأكاديميين والباحثين والخبراء في مجال الارهاب والإعلام مع صانعي القرار في المجال السياسي والأمني، لتشخيص  الواقع الحالي للإعلام العربي في تعامله مع الارهاب والكشف عن استخدامات الجماعات الارهابية لتكنولوجيا الإعلام والاتصال الحديثة والانترنت في تنفيذ عملياتها الاجرامية وكذا البحث عن سبل التصدي لهذه الظاهرة من خلال الاستخدام الفعال للإعلام وتكنولوجيا الاتصال الحديثة، ومن خلال رسم استراتيجية اعلامية عربية متكاملة تقوم على التخطيط العلمي والاعلامي والسياسي والأمني لقهر ليس الارهاب فقط، وانما الفكر الضال والمتطرف اللذين يغذيانه. 

الدعوة متاحة لكافة الخبراء والباحثين للمشاركة بأبحاث علمية أو أوراق عمل في أي من المحاور المشار اليها أدناه, علماً أن هناك مكافأة مالية مقدارها ( 2000 ) ريال سعودي للباحث الذي سيتم قبول مشاركته وتأمين سفره وإقامته.

أهداف المؤتمر​
1.    إلقاء الضوء على طريقة تعامل الإعلام العربي مع الارهاب . 
2.    الكشف عن العلاقة الجدلية بين الإعلام والإرهاب.
3.    التوعية بالأسس النفسية التي يستهدفها الارهابيون لتحقيق اهدافهم.
4.    دعم التواصل بين المؤسسات الاعلامية والأمنية للتصدي للإرهاب .
5.    كشف طرق استخدام الارهاب لتكنولوجيا الإعلام الحديثة في التجنيد والتمويل وتنفيذ العمليات.  
6.    ترسيخ قيم التسامح والوسطية والاعتدال .
7.    الاستفادة من تجارب الدول في مجال استخدام الإعلام للتصدي للإرهاب .
8.    اقتراح استراتيجية إعلامية عربية متكاملة للتصدي للإرهاب عبر استخدام وسائل الإعلام والفضاء الالكتروني.
محاور المؤتمر
1.    اشكالية الإعلام العربي في مواجهة الارهاب.
2.    العلاقة الجدلية بين الإعلام والإرهاب.
3.    سيكولوجية الإعلام والإرهاب .
4.    استخدامات الجماعات الإرهابية والمتطرفة لوسائل الإعلام والاتصال الحديثة .
5.    صورة الإرهابي في الإعلام العربي .
6.    مستقبل العلاقة بين  الإرهاب ووسائل الإعلام والاتصال الحديثة.
7.    سبل استخدام تكنولوجيا الإعلام والاتصال والانترنت في التصدي للإرهاب.
8.    سبل استخدام تكنولوجيا الإعلام والاتصال في نشر ثقافة التسامح والوسطية والاعتدال.
9.    المسؤولية الاجتماعية والأمنية لوسائل الإعلام في التصدي للإرهاب.
10.    البحث والتحقيق الجنائي في الارهاب عبر الفضاء الإلكتروني  بين المخاطر والتحديات. 
11.    اشكالية الرقابة الأمنية والحريات في استخدام وسائل الإعلام والاتصال والانترنت.
12.    التجارب الإعلامية الدولية في التصدي لظاهرة الارهاب  .
13.    التعاون والتكامل بين المؤسسات الاعلامية والأمنية للتصدي لظاهرة الارهاب. 
14.    أركان ومتطلبات الاستراتيجية الإعلامية العربية للتصدي للإرهاب.
شروط كتابة الورقة العلمية
1.    ارتباط البحث او ورقة العمل بأحد محاور الندوة.
2.    ألا يكون البحث قد قدم للنشر أو سبق  نشره من قبل.
3.    تقبل البحوث باللغة العربية أو الفرنسية أو الإنجليزية.
4.    الالتزام بقواعد النشر العلمي في الكتابة والتوثيق وفقا للجمعية الأمريكية لعلم النفس (APA) 
5.    الا تتجاوز الورقة 30 صفحة مكتوبة بخط  Simplified Arabic حجم 14 وترك مسافة مزدوجة بين الأسط.
6.    تخضع جميع البحوث للتحكيم العلمي وفق المعايير الجامعية.
الجهات المشاركة
1.    وزارات الإعلام.
2.    وزارات الداخلية.
3.    الأجهزة الأمنية.
4.    مؤسسات الانتاج الاعلامي.
5.    الصحف الورقية.
6.    الصحف الالكترونية.
7.    القنوات الفضائية.
8.    الاذاعات العربية.
9.    كليات الاعلام.
10.    الكليات الأمنية.
11.    المنظمات الاقليمية والدولية المعنية بمكافحة الارهاب .
12.    شركات الاتصال الحديثة.
13.    شركات الانترنت والمواقع الالكترونية
اللجنة العلمية
​1.    أ. د عبد الحفيظ سعيد مقدم  	​عميد مركز الدراسات والبحوث	​رئيساً
​2.    أ. د. علي فايز الجحني	​وكيل الجامعة	​ عضواً
​3.    د. سعد علي الشهراني	​عميد القبول والتسجيل	​​ عضواً
​4.    د. عبد الرحمن عبد الله العتيبي	​عميد كلية اللغات	​​ عضواً
​5.    أ.د. أحمد الشاعر باسردة	​رئيس قسم الإعلام الأمني	​​ عضواً
​6.    د عبد الله حسنين شلبي	​أستاذ مشارك بكلية العلوم الاجتماعية والادارية	​​ عضواً
​7.    د. أحمد عبد الله الزهراني	​وكيل المركز	​​ عضواً
​8.    د. محمد حميد الثقفي	​رئيس قسم  اللقاءات العلمية	​​ عضواً
​9.    د. منور غياض الربيعات	​استاذ مساعد بكلية العلوم الاجتماعية والادارية	​​ عضواً
​10.    أ. ياسر عبد الكريم الخميس	​المنسق الإداري	​​ سكرتيراً

إجراءات المشاركة

يتم استقبال ملخصات المشاركة على رابط نظام باحث (رابط نظام باحث) حتى  1436/11/4هـ الموافق2014/08/30م 
•    آخر موعد لاستقبال البحوث بصيغتها النهائية 1435/12/21هـ الموافق 2014/10/15م
•    يتم إبلاغ المشاركين بقبول أعمالهم العلمية في الندوة بتاريخ : 1436/1/6هـ الموافق 2014/10/30م.
للاستفسار والتواصل: 
• د. محمد حميّد الثقفي: رئيس قسم اللقاءات العلمية الهاتف: 00966112463444 تحويلة 1253 جوال: 00966558299229
• أ. ياسر عبد الكريم الخميس: المنسق الإداري: الهاتف: 00966112463444 تحويلة: 1458 جوال: 00966532875496
•    البريد الإلكتروني لمركز الدراسات والبحوث: (src@nauss.edu.sa)
​

http://www.nauss.edu.sa/Ar/CollegesA...s/default.aspx

----------

